# Help!!!! please



## Justme31170 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi all, 

I've read a lot of the posts on here and have found them to be either scary or useful so I thought I'd ask some questions.

Firstly my husband, daughter (16) and I would like to immigrate to Canada. Hubby is a Diesel Fitter and has a job waiting for him and I am an administrator and would also have a job waiting for me. We have two problems:

Do we apply through the skilled workers programme or should we apply through the family sponsorship. My brother lives there and is willing to sponsor us, and how long does each process take approximately?

We also have two other kids, one at 18 and the other at 22. My son (18) is very supportive and although he doesnt want to go with us he says we should go and he will visit. On the other hand my daughter (22) is not happy at all and very angry that we would even consider it. Both of them live out of home and in their own places. I'm very torn!!!!! 

Sorry to be so long winded but its consuming my every thought and I just dont know what to do. Does anyone have any experience of leaving adult kids behind???


Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Justme31170 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've read a lot of the posts on here and have found them to be either scary or useful so I thought I'd ask some questions.
> 
> ...


Firstly I do not believe your brother is permitted to sponsor you. You should read:- Sponsoring your family: Eligible relatives - Who can apply You will have to apply for a PR visa if husband's occupation is on THE LIST or, if not, a TWP visa via a LMO issued to the employer willing to hire your husband.
IMO your 22 year old is being very selfish, a trait virtually endemic in the young today. Are you going to greatly impact the lives of the other three family members to mollify her? Will you resent her if you accede to her demands? While she lives on her own you must ask yourself is she really independent or does she regularly turn to the family for succor and help, financially or otherwise. If you leave will she survive on her own? Will the separation end up alienating her from the rest of the family? It is an extremely difficult decision for you.


----------



## robinw (Oct 30, 2010)

If your husband has a job waiting for him, I see now reason why you can't apply under the skilled workers program. Another option would be to move on a work permit while you're waiting for your permanent resident status, which was what I did when I moved to Canada from the US.

Where would you be moving to? It's possible that your family may love it here, depending on where you are.


----------



## Justme31170 (Oct 26, 2010)

robinw said:


> If your husband has a job waiting for him, I see now reason why you can't apply under the skilled workers program. Another option would be to move on a work permit while you're waiting for your permanent resident status, which was what I did when I moved to Canada from the US.
> 
> Where would you be moving to? It's possible that your family may love it here, depending on where you are.


We would be moving to Calgary Robin. I think the skilled workers programme is the way we intend to move.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

You should also check into having the province itself sponsor you, this can speed up the process considerably.

See the video on this link about that Provincial Nomination Program (PNP) - Immigrate to Canada Faster


----------



## Justme31170 (Oct 26, 2010)

telcoman said:


> You should also check into having the province itself sponsor you, this can speed up the process considerably.
> 
> See the video on this link about that Provincial Nomination Program (PNP) - Immigrate to Canada Faster


Thanks telcoman, I've never heard of this but will defo look into it


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Justme31170 said:


> Thanks telcoman, I've never heard of this but will defo look into it



I might add that once you are in Canada and have the perm resident card, nothing stops you form moving to another province. i have been helping out a family from Nigeria. They originally applied to PEI. He could not find a job there (he is a graphics designer). He is now coming to Vancouver. You should be able to show you made an effort to find work in the sponsoring province, however, just in case.


----------

